# NEW & Have a question!!! PLEASE RESPOND



## dnichols (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi my name is Diane and I am recently starting to try and sell some of my artwork and make a career of it! I draw with all types of mediums, I paint and I do photography. I have recently been chosen one of 3 people to place a bid on a job doing 27 graphite or charcoal illustrations on 8.5 x 11 paper they are going to be of hands planting and transplanting different herbs and veggies. Since I am new to charging for my work I do not want to over price or undercut myself for this job. I have no idea what to bid for this job. The artist chosen will be the one with the lowest priced bid. Please I would appreciate any suggestions here!! Thank you.

Diane

and if you'd like to see any of my work I am on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Artistic-Creations/456441904370044

https://www.facebook.com/ArtisticVisionsPhotography


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd would do some research to find out what other artists would bid, and I would call other artists pretending to be a client looking for work. I would then ask them how much there rates are.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

It is probably a bit to late in responding to this but I wanted to say...Do not ever shortchange yourself as an artist, if in fact your work is to high the market will let know, you won't sell any of your work but if it is to low many people will see you are not confidant in your work and may not buy the piece or worse yet they will take advantage of you and your art.


----------

